# arbian horse line-art



## althea44 (Aug 13, 2012)

ther you go guy's 
hve fun:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you make this or did you just upload it?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah ^^ Ditto Skye.


----------



## althea44 (Aug 13, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Did you make this or did you just upload it?





PintoTess said:


> Yeah ^^ Ditto Skye.


i made it


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well it's very good; attentive and simple


----------



## althea44 (Aug 13, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Well it's very good; attentive and simple


thank you


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

This is free use, right? If so, i'll give it a go.  ( been awhile, so might be a little rusty.)


----------



## althea44 (Aug 13, 2012)

Canuck said:


> This is free use, right? If so, i'll give it a go.  ( been awhile, so might be a little rusty.)


yes of course


----------



## lh4e (Aug 24, 2012)

great


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

A *WIP* done by me.


----------



## lh4e (Aug 24, 2012)

awesome 



Canuck said:


> A *WIP* done by me.


cool


----------

